# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Flora en dirección El Pintado. 3-10-2012.

## frfmfrfm

Buenos días, el 3 de este mes estaba de descanso e ideamos yo y mi familia una vuelta a la presa El Pintado, por el camino en el bonito pueblo del Pedroso, que por cierto se come de lujo, realice unas fotos que quiero que la veáis.

La primera foto.
No es un esparago que ha salido ahí, es el indicador que estaba junto en frente del bar de las copitas,je,je.



La segunda foto.
Es de una Cycas revoluta, la Cica o Palma de Iglesia,2 es una planta oriunda del sur de Japón.
¡ Cuidado ! Si se ingiere la cica es extremadamente venenosa tanto para los seres humanos como para los animales.



Tercera foto.
Granado enano - Punica granatum 'Nana'
Arbusto redondeado de medio metro de altura. Flores llamativas y más abundantes y duraderas que la especie tipo. Muy usado para setos bajos o de forma aislada.



Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Poco durarán esas granadas ahí...  :Big Grin:

----------


## frfmfrfm

La siguientes fotos son:
Primero:

Se trata de un género monotípico, cuya única especie es Cydonia oblonga, comúnmente llamado membrillo o membrillero.



Segundo:
El rosal silvestre,rosa canina es un arbusto espinoso y perenne de la familia de las rosáceas. El fruto rojo de llama escaramujo.



Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Francisco por enseñarnos tanto.
Saludos.

----------

